# outlaws vs mudzillas



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

how about the ride of 28 outlaws ? got 28 muddzillas they have a pretty smooth ride .thinking about getting laws.


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

go for laws they r better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear the the 28" laws are the worst out of all of them for ride. Go down to 27's or up to 29's. either way, they will WAY out perform those zilla's in the mud. 

Expat_Dude here on the forum, had a brand new 08 brute on 30" zilla's, and couldnt climb out the end of these ruts b/c they just wanted to dig not pull. His son, on an older brute & 28" laws, rode right up out the end w/o any problems......


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

i agree


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a buddy with 29'' laws on a honda he can go just about anywhere he wants to!! I just like the 589's I can go every where he goes but he is on a Foreman and lets just say he is a little behind me on power LOL


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my 28 laws seem to be good to go. the ride isnt too rough as long as you run 'em almost flat.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am running 28 mudzillas on the front of my brute with vamps on the rear.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

The proof is in the puddin' THats 28" mudzillas vs 29.5 outlaws. Both AC 500M's Same mods.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice vid but comparing 28 to 29.5 aint even.but the mudzillas ride better on the trails.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sandman7655 said:


> nice vid but comparing 28 to 29.5 aint even.but the mudzillas ride better on the trails.


not really... since zilla doesnt make a 29. My comparison is between 28 laws and 30 zilla's, not a good comparison the other direction but the laws still won  ...........


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

the laws should win in the mud just like the backs i have but on the trails i would rather have the mudzilla,vamp combo on trail rides.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed laws are not for trailriding, but thats kinda beside the point really IMO, to use trail abilities as a factor for a pure mud tire. The 29's wernt really that bad on the trails though. They wernt smooth but...


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i will agree ,that is why the backs are for sale.i dont just ride in mud so they gotta go.but i do have the edls incase i wanna play in the mud.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my laws are good enough on trails, no problems yet, and they've seen their fair share. they dont like hoppin logs though by any means.


----------



## HAWSE700EFI (Mar 3, 2009)

My 28 Laws are completely worn out. I have my new 29.5 Laws in the garage waiting to be put on. I cant wait to see the difference in the sizing and wider footprint.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your gonna love them


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

mudzillas are not near as smooth as outlaws. and if im not mistaken the 28x9.5s have a pretty flat profile but the rest of the 28's dont. just get u a set of 29.5s and be done wit it


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to pick up my new (used with very little wear) 31s Friday evening. :rockn:

The mudzilas are great tires though. And will last MUCH longer than laws. The laws are just better for the riding I do.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats. hope you got a good price!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

LAWS


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Very good! how good of a deal did you get?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Not a done deal yet, but $450. They look to be in great shape to me. little more wear on the rear than the front but regardless they look great. I"m excited! Now I gotta find a cheap heat gun.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, but to be honest. Considering how tough these mudzillas are and the show virtually zero wear.. Man I hope I really really like outlaws.. I have a good set of tires now. Time will tell!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if you wanna get rid of thos mudzillas let me know.if you are willing to ship at my expense.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

sandman7655 said:


> well if you wanna get rid of thos mudzillas let me know.if you are willing to ship at my expense.


Oh yeah bro they are for sale on HL for $375. I have a few guys that want 'em but none have said when they'll come get 'em. I'd imagine shipping to SC would be pretty expensive but I can def check into it for you if you like.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

please do thanks sc 29730


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I got 'em. They are practically new! Still have the little stubbles all over them. Better than he advertised. I feel like I stole 'em! Now I have to get 'em mounted! Nasty nasty looking tires! Gonna have to go easy on the drinking till I get used to 'em.:bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm so f'n jealous, sir.


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

You'll love em! I didn't know what i was missing till i got a set of laws and few years ago! I went from a mud lite 28" to a 29.5" law! Huge difference!!!


----------

